# St Dupont Maxijet issue



## Haminator7 (Nov 4, 2016)

Having an issue with a St Dupont Maxijet torch. I purchased from an online retailer, as no shop near me carries them. I love the fit and finish of the lighter, overall feel and quality are you'd expect from something of this price point. However, the igniter seems to not produce spark randomly. As the little doors open on the top you can see it spark and lite. On the missed lites I cannot see spark. I have found no rhyme nor reason for this such as angle, gas setting, way it's held, speed ignitor lever is depressed etc. There is also no clear failure pattern. It will lite well 10x then fail 10x in a row or any random combination. I am using 9x butane and have vector on the way. Again I do not believe it to be the butane. Has anyone had this issue? Could the tip of the igniter be a mm or so to far from the contact point on the head? I know Dupont uses the best igniters they can get and I cannot see it possible it's failing itself randomly. Either it would work or wouldn't is my thought. 

I really don't want to send out my new lighter. I know they disassemble easily and I'm very mechanically inclined but don't know what I'd be looking for. 

I've had Xikar, Lotus, Porsche Design and others and they all lit more reliably. I am dissatisfied with this aspect and it's a big one. Aside from that I love it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its under warranty send it back period.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

They have a 2 year warranty.
Fortunately, no problems with mine. Love it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Send it back, in answer to your question, yes, the contact point can be off just a bit, I have had to make minor adjustments on cheaper lighters Colibri, Lotus I haven't had any problems with any of my Xikar and my St Dupont has never failed to ignite. Have you tried to purge it? Imo, the only thing that causes more lighter problems than excess air in the tank is cheap fuel. Well sometimes pocket lint!


----------



## Haminator7 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. It goes back Monday.


----------



## Rob H. (Apr 7, 2021)

Haminator7 said:


> Having an issue with a St Dupont Maxijet torch. I purchased from an online retailer, as no shop near me carries them. I love the fit and finish of the lighter, overall feel and quality are you'd expect from something of this price point. However, the igniter seems to not produce spark randomly. As the little doors open on the top you can see it spark and lite. On the missed lites I cannot see spark. I have found no rhyme nor reason for this such as angle, gas setting, way it's held, speed ignitor lever is depressed etc. There is also no clear failure pattern. It will lite well 10x then fail 10x in a row or any random combination. I am using 9x butane and have vector on the way. Again I do not believe it to be the butane. Has anyone had this issue? Could the tip of the igniter be a mm or so to far from the contact point on the head? I know Dupont uses the best igniters they can get and I cannot see it possible it's failing itself randomly. Either it would work or wouldn't is my thought.
> 
> I really don't want to send out my new lighter. I know they disassemble easily and I'm very mechanically inclined but don't know what I'd be looking for.
> 
> ...


hey there hopefully u got the maxijet fixed. It was likely due to being a little too far from the burner. I have several ST Dupont torches and they are all top notch quality. As far as gas goes, I use Xikar Purofine (silver can) for all of my lighters with exceptions being Defi Extreme and the 2x version. On those I use Xikar High Performance (black can). Best of luck!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a Maxi that was gifted to me a year ago but no receipt. Mine is leaking fuel intermittentl. i Luv this lighter byt no receipt no warranty. Probably goingbto send to a repair shop in SC for repair


----------

